# Which are the better Colt Single Action Clones .357/.38 on the market?



## JohnnyFlake

I am seriously intent on buying a single six revolver this coming weekend at a gun show in my area. I am set of a .357/38 but other than a Ruger, I am not sure of the quality of the other brands I have seen. Heritage, UBerti, Beretta, EAA, Cimarron and so on. Any and all input on these will be appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

"single six clones"??? perhaps you meant "Colt Single Action Army" clone since the colt design had been in production a mere 80 years prior to the first single six......

just saying!


----------



## JohnnyFlake

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> "single six clones"??? perhaps you meant "Colt Single Action Army" clone since the colt design had been in production a mere 80 years prior to the first single six......
> 
> just saying!


Thank you for that correction.


----------



## jdw68

This style of revolver seems like the Ruger Vaquero is the gold standard, but if you rule that one out, I would go with the Beretta.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the gold standard is the COLT single action army M1873..... first and best.


----------



## jdw68

I'm just not a big fan of colt firearms. They cost a whole lot and they don't last as long as the Vaquero. They are not any more accurate. Just don't see what justifies the cost?? That's true for other colt pistols. For example, the colt python is a good pistol, but not for the money. It doesn't have as strong of an action as the Ruger GP100, Taurus or Smith 686. The barrels of the colt pistols tend to shoot slower through a chrono than other brands. People love them and they do look good! The colt 1911's are very good firearms, but the Kimbers are probably better. Not a colt fan.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jdw68 said:


> ..... They cost a whole lot and they don't last as long as the Vaquero......


are you being serious???? do you have any idea how many colt m1873 are still around from 1873? more than from the entire 1973 production of the single six.....

but i applaud you, not many people would make statement like that totally absent of facts , bold and yet totally wrong..... opinion is opinion, fact is fact and most of the time they are not the same.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Guys, I am asking about the clones out there, especially the Beretta Stampede and the Taurus Gaucho, as well as Heritage, EEA, Cimarron and others.


----------



## VAMarine

I'd shy away from the likes of EAA, Cimaron etc. Even Taurus. Stick with the Ruger, Beretta and Uberti. The quality of the others is not up to par in my book.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

well uberti (owned by beretta) makes uberti, beretta, cimarron, and taurus

uberti also produces the parts for colt to assemble for their saa 

the eaa is made by weihrauch in germany (a air gun and pellet gun maker)

ruger makes ruger


----------



## jdw68

TedDeBearFrmHell is a funny guy. You seem to take what I said so personally. It's not a personal attack that I just don't like colts. Colts may still be around since 1873, but that doesn't mean they would require less gunsmithing than a Vaquero when used alot in cowboy shoots. It is a well known fact that Ruger makes more durable guns that are just as accurate as the Colt. It's also a well known fact that they cost less. I'm not attacking you personally when I say that I'm not a fan of the Colt. Plus, the question that was asked was about the Colt clones. Which rules out the Colt. Of the Colt clones I like the Vaquero the best and then the Beretta. 

You seem emotionally attached to your Colt


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jdw68 said:


> TedDeBearFrmHell is a funny guy. You seem to take what I said so personally. It's not a personal attack that I just don't like colts. Colts may still be around since 1873, but that doesn't mean they would require less gunsmithing than a Vaquero when used alot in cowboy shoots. It is a well known fact that Ruger makes more durable guns that are just as accurate as the Colt. It's also a well known fact that they cost less. I'm not attacking you personally when I say that I'm not a fan of the Colt. Plus, the question that was asked was about the Colt clones. Which rules out the Colt. Of the Colt clones I like the Vaquero the best and then the Beretta.
> 
> You seem emotionally attached to your Colt


i dont have one, i just enjoy seeing how the "facts" that you blurt out change when countered ie *"They cost a whole lot and they don't last as long as the Vaquero"* becomes* "but that doesn't mean they would require less gunsmithing than a Vaquero when used alot in cowboy shoots."*

then you make claims against the colt but recommend the beretta and yet had you read anything i had written, you would have known that both the colt and beretta are made by uberti ......

so again, fact vs opinion based on bupkiss.

funny or not, i am right

just sayin

btw, if we are talking clones , the ruger isnt a clone since it uses a coil spring on a mainspring strut as opposed to a flat mainspring used on colt and the other "clones"....

but perhaps i am wrong about that too....


----------



## jdw68

Again, I'm not attacking you personally. I havn't changed my story at all. What I have always said was that the Ruger Vaquero is more durable than the colt. Would require less gunsmithing when put to heavy use. The Ruger also costs less and is just as accurate. Of course, they are all accurate these days. Not trying to argue or fight, just saying that I'm not a fan of the Colt. The question was which Colt clones would you prefer and I prefer the Vaquero and then the Beretta. Maybe the Vaquero isn't technically a clone, but it is used a lot in the cowboy shoots and looks like a clone. It is used a lot because of it's reputation of lasting a very long time without a need for new springs or being retimed, etc. The Colt cost a lot because it was the first and because it is a good looking gun not because of it's durability. That's my useless opinion  

What is bupkis??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jdw68 said:


> What is bupkis??


literally, it means beans ..... it is commonly used to mean "nothing"


----------



## spanish073187

:watching:


----------



## recoilguy

A lot of people say to stay away from taurus six pistols. My brother in law has a Gaucho and he loves it. It shoots nicely and has not let him down in the entire time he has owned the gun. I have shot it and I could hit what I was shooting at. I liked shooting it with .38's better then .357 but thats just me.

I am not advocating for /or against Taurus i am just saying the one gun out there I am aware of is a good one. If I were shopping for a wheel gun i would consider one but not just go get one because he has one. One of my best friends has a S&W 686 which in my book is a very sweet revolver! My LGS guy is a big EAA fan inexpensive and reliable is what he says. He has a few too move thiough so I am not sure.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine

The *Gaucho has been discontinued* last time I checked so if one is looking to buy new, it's a non option.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

After a couple of weeks of online research and speaking with a few people who are involved with Cowboy Action Shooting, that I met at a local Gun Show, I made my choices and just today, I ordered two guns from Bud's Gun Shop in Lexington, KY.

1 x Uberti 1873 El Patron .357 Mag 5 1/2" Case Hardened/Blue
1 x TAYLOR 4109DE SMOKE WAGON DELUXE 45 Colt/LC 4.75" Case Hardened/Blue

Taylor is no longer producing any of those revolvers, which are basically reworked, Fitted and Tuned Uberti Guns, with coil springs.

The Uberti El Patron Series is also a reworked, fitted 1873 Model, with coil springs. The El Patron is true to the Colt Design, with the firing pin on the hammer. However, the Taylor uses a Transfer Bar system. 

Everything I've read about these and have been told about them, puts them in a class far above all the other clones out there. Several people, especially the Cowboy Action Shoots say they out perform even the best Colts you can find.

Do any of you have either of these?
What are your thoughts?
What are any of your thoughts about these pieces, from anyone?


----------



## 60DRB

Wow.

Years ago I was able to work with and shoot/maintain a large number (30+) of SAA types incuding Colts and several clones. (10s of thousands of rounds through them collectively) I ended up with a Cavalry model Navy/Uberti of my own after seeing that the Ubertis were as well made, acurate and reliable as the Colts (and 1/4 the cost to purchase). But what do I know? I only repaired, shot and worked with those 30+ revolvers for a steady year. These were all "stock" cavalry spec revolvers with no special tricks or tuning.


----------

